# Help with cheap AMD build?



## redmonte85 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi, I am trying to build a cheap amd system and I was wondering if this barebones kit listed at 350$ is a good kit if it can be had for 260$? In comparison to parts used in the 500$ amd build in this forum in the sticky. Thanks

Barebones Kit GIGABYTE GA-M68MT-S2 DiabloTek Barebones Kit - GIGABYTE GA-M68MT-S2 Board, AMD Phenom II X6 1045T, Corsair 8GB (2x 4GB) DDR3 RAM Kit, Seagate 1.5TB HDD, 24x DVDRW, DiabloTek Mid Tower Case, 450W PSU at TigerDirect.com


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

As spec'd, it would be a serviceable internet box. Weak link is the cheaply made case and noname power supply. If you are planning to use it for gaming, it will require a discrete graphics card plus a power supply to run it; puts you up to or past the $500 mark.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Most all kits will include low quality PSU's.
Our $500 AMD build also use a ATX Mobo.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

I like the new AMD Llano chipsets. You can build a very good quality HTPC/light gaming system with the A8-3850 for about $420.

Newegg.com - AMD A8-3850 Llano 2.9GHz Socket FM1 100W Quad-Core Desktop APU with DirectX 11 Graphic AMD Radeon HD 6550D AD3850WNGXBOX
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-A75M-S2V FM1 AMD A75 (Hudson D3) SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard
Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL
Newegg.com - Rosewill Blackbone Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
Newegg.com - Seagate Barracuda ST500DM002 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
Newegg.com - LG DVD Burner 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model GH24NS70 - CD / DVD Burners

As an example. The GPU on that Llano can actually play the most demanding new games very smoothly on medium settings.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would still favor our $500 AMD build. It includes several advantages including full size (ATX) Mobo, dedicated GPU and a top quality PSU.


----------



## redmonte85 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks Guys, I most likely will be buying a cpu in the next week or so. Would you guys suggest any updates to your 500$ build or is it pretty up to date? The CPU seems to be out of stock


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Newegg.com - AMD FX-4100 Zambezi 3.6GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor FD4100WMGUSBX

$20 more but much better. that motherboard supports it.


----------



## redmonte85 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks a bunch, appreciate the help. I think I am actually going to order this today. Any other changes you guys might make to the $500 build besides the processor? The video card will play most newer games on atleast medium settings?


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

That video card is a little weak for gaming, I would prefer something more like a 6850 or 550ti for smooth gaming without too much compromise in the settings.


----------



## redmonte85 (Sep 22, 2010)

So could you possibly link me to the correct video card you speak of?

This one?Newegg.com - EVGA 01G-P3-1556-KR GeForce GTX 550 Ti (Fermi) FPB 1GB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card


So this card will run games alot better than the 6670? I will most likely be buying diablo3 if it ever comes out. Not looking for super gaming or anything but atleast medium settings would be cool if I dont have to spend an arm and a leg. This card is only 30$ more than the 6670.

Just want to make sure before I buy, The link to the card above(assuming right one) and the zambezi processor that someone linked a few posts up, will both work with the motherboard and all the rest of the stuff from the 500$ amd build?


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

The 6670 will probably run Diablo 3 at medium settings on smooth, but I would expect you to experience stuttering when a lot of stuff starts moving around. A 550ti should be able to handle it without stuttering, though I would prefer a 6850 or higher (only $20 more).


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

with the 550 your psu will be here

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## redmonte85 (Sep 22, 2010)

Will the 500$ build, 520w power supply work for a saphire 6850?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

only this one

Newegg.com - SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## redmonte85 (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok ya thats the one in the 500$ build.

Will I also need a networking card so I can connect to my wifi and internet? If so, can anyone suggest one?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Just to make you aware that for another $10.00 you can get the A3850k which has an unlocked cpu multiplier.


----------



## redmonte85 (Sep 22, 2010)

OMG you guys are killing me

What is a cpu multiplier? Link? Newegg.com - AMD A8-3850 Llano 2.9GHz Socket FM1 100W Quad-Core Desktop APU with DirectX 11 Graphic AMD Radeon HD 6550D AD3850WNGXBOX ???

This has a graphics card on it? Why do I need that if I am getting a 6850 video card? Toothman suggested this also at first.


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

> which has an unlocked cpu multiplier.





> What is a cpu multiplier?


What you need to know is that increasing the clock multiplier will increase the CPU's clock speed without affecting anything else. Given that very few AMD processors come unlocked, enthusiasts tend to look out for ones that come unlocked or can be unlocked easily.

In any case, if you have made up your mind on the current build, I would suggest sticking with it.


----------



## redmonte85 (Sep 22, 2010)

Is the 3850llano better than the FX4100 3.6ghz Zambezi + saphire 6850? 

My build is the stuff from the 500$ build + the zambezei and 6850 so far...Price tag is 600$ shipped from newegg.

Unless anyone can suggest something better in that price range.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Sorry the $500 build was updated before this thread got finished haha

The 3870k is inferior to the FX-4100 as a processor. It also has a pretty decent integrated GPU on it, so it's a budget performer designed for older and less demanding games as well as Blu-Ray playback.

Going with the FX-4100/HD6850 build is a solid choice. Excellent performance all around for the price. I would recommend the 620w SeaSonic PSU or better for this build:
Newegg.com - SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


*EDIT:*


redmonte85 said:


> My build is the stuff from the 500$ build + the zambezei and 6850 so far...Price tag is 600$ shipped from newegg.


I hope you mean you're using the Gigabyte 970 from the old $500 build, too. The FM1 board listed in it right now is a very different socket.

I'm pretty sure the 970 is this one:
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-970A-D3 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard


----------



## redmonte85 (Sep 22, 2010)

Newegg.com - LG DVD Burner 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model GH24NS70 - CD / DVD Burners

Newegg.com - Antec TWO HUNDRED S Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

Newegg.com - Seagate Barracuda ST500DM002 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-970A-D3 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100315L Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity

Newegg.com - SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL

Newegg.com - AMD FX-4100 Zambezi 3.6GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor FD4100WMGUSBX


Does everything look compatible? Do I have to buy a network card as well for wifi? Totals 620$ shipped.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your links don't work for me.
Post the Brand & Model of the components so we don't have to open all the links to see the proposed components.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Components are compatible.

Motherboard has integrated 10/100/1000 ethernet. If you require wireless, a discrete card will be necessary.


----------



## redmonte85 (Sep 22, 2010)

Parts come tomorrow, Ill let you know how it goes


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

620W is to the light side for the PSU. You can get a 650W for the same price and quality.
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------

